

SearchYC is shutting down - chengmi
http://blog.searchyc.com/#so-long-and-thanks-for-all-the-fish

======
pclark
SearchYC has actually been tremendously valuable to me and my startups in the
past. Hacker News is such a treasure trove of information, anecdotes and
friends and your service was the gateway to that.

I used SearchYC as my "google for startups" I honestly cannot reiterate how
useful your service was. I wish you'd keep it going as I still use it over the
Hacker News Search (habit, more features, search within search results, being
able to search for specific comments from users, etc etc.)

A friend was having relationship problems in part due to his startup, and I
explicitly remember him saying "I looked on SearchYC and found tons of other
posts from founders in the same boat" (this was when you had the curated post
categories)

Seriously, thanks. (my startup is kind of in crunch at the moment but I had
been meaning to reach out to you guys when I saw your service went offline a
few weeks ago, i couldn't let you guys go without me - and probably the
majority of the community - giving you guys some thanks and credit)

~~~
gnosis
Speaking of treasure troves, I hope someone outside YC is archiving HN, so
that should something happen HN can be restored without depending on YC to be
able/willing to restore it.

Of course, I trust YC to have their own backups as well.

------
timf
Thankyou so much for creating and running SearchYC, sad to see it go. It was a
really great resource and well executed!

~~~
tibbon
Agreed. Thank you much for providing us with this great resource!

------
kirubakaran
Instead of shutting down, can't you hand it off to someone? Please!

~~~
mikeryan
_Instead of shutting down, can't you hand it off to someone? Please!_

Just to be sure, you know search isn't going away right? Its now integrated
in. I'm not sure an external search is currently needed.

~~~
rudiger
Search is integrated? Where is it?

~~~
JshWright
Scroll all the way down.

~~~
mortenjorck
Is that a UI design pattern to decrease server load?

There's nothing intrinsically wrong with search in the footer, but it defies
15 years of convention and thus takes a big hit to discoverability.

~~~
lanstein
How long has it existed? How did I miss this?

~~~
jmatt
Yeah I nearly missed it too.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2619736>

------
patio11
Thank you for creating and maintaining SearchYC these last few years. I used
it more than any site except, well, HN. (My apologies for the server load.)

------
mikeklaas
Would you be willing to release the extensive HN dataset you have collected?

------
loschorts
Thank you for running searchyc all of these years. It was a tremendously
useful service.

------
ivank
With SearchYC gone, is there still a way to get an RSS feed for a user's
comments?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Now we don't have comment scores I'm afraid I have to add:

^ this

I've been using SearchYC to archive my comments via the RSS feed. Can I do
this some other way?

~~~
detst
Not RSS but you can get the data in JSON format using HNSearch.

This will give your 10 most recent comments:
[http://api.thriftdb.com/api.hnsearch.com/items/_search?filte...](http://api.thriftdb.com/api.hnsearch.com/items/_search?filter\[fields\]\[username\]\[\]=pbhjpbhj&filter\[fields\]\[type\]\[\]=comment&sortby=create_ts%20desc&pretty_print=true)

Documentation here to tweak for your needs: <http://www.hnsearch.com/api>

EDIT: Added filter to return only comments; previously included submissions,
too.

------
raju
I echo the sentiment of many other HNers. Thank you for all the great work,
and the invaluable resource. I can't count how many times it has served me in
the past.

I wish you the very best - I am almost expecting something even more kickass
out of you guys soon.

------
edw519
"If I have seen further it is by standing on the shoulders of Giants." - Isaac
Newton

I believe there are quite a few of us here at Hacker News that could claim
you, Mike and Jerry, as our giants.

Respect.

------
brown9-2
SearchYC was an invaluable resource and a great tool - thanks for the work!

------
duck
I'm sad to see it go. I use it every week when creating my Hacker Newsletter
and since it has been down I've had a hard time using HNSearch as effectively.
Search really was just one component to it, it also had a great way to browse
Ask HN threads.

------
ColinWright
I'm deeply unhappy to see you guys close down. My experience is that your
results are easier to use and more accurate. Just one instance of an annoyance
is here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2704753>

But although I wish you would continue to include SearchYC in your future
work, I wish you all the best in whatever you put your time and efforts
towards.

------
omouse
Turn it into free software! It would be invaluable to the community and you
would get a hell of a reputation for it I think, especially from hackernews
users.

------
dschobel
Can't thank you guys enough. If you have a paypal link where we can send you
some beer money, I'm sure you'd collect a few rounds worth. Cheers!

------
JayNeely
SearchYC has been an invaluable tool for me. It's easily tripled the value
I've gotten from Hacker News.

Thank you for all your work on it.

------
markbao
SearchYC was no less than kickass. Thank you so much.

------
shii
Amazing site and resource, thank you so much for your time running it. Really
appreciated it.

------
senthilnayagam
no time adding new feature is OK. but if it is hosting costs, HN users can
donate or get a sponsor.

if you want a maintainer, I am willing to takeover from where you are leaving

------
jmonegro
Is this not ironic <http://d.pr/x9Ri> :)

Seriously though, all the best, and thanks for all the years of good service!

------
yosho
Don't know how to rephrase what's already been said so I'll just say it again.
Thanks so much for providing an awesome service!

------
fastfinner
Great tool all these years, thank you.

------
hollerith
SearchYC -- particularly the ability to sort results by date -- has been very
useful to me.

------
karussell
If you still need rss feeds you could use <http://jetsli.de> (launching in ~2
weeks)

You will be able to search for 'geeky news' also on other services than
hackernews.

------
keeptrying
It was a really useful and great tool. I used it a lot. Thank you!

------
tstegart
Thanks to everyone involved. It was invaluable.

------
keke_ta
Thank you so much for creating SearchYC. I loved it. When I research
something, SearchYC is a great resource. Respect.

------
Estragon
What did SearchYC give you over a google search like
"site:news.ycombinator.com <search term>"?

------
drtse4
Thanks a lot, i lost count of the hours i spent in searchyc searching for old
threads, simply great.

------
paraschopra
I especially loved the Ask HN archives -- they are undoubtedly the best advice
for entrepreneurs.

------
ltamake
Thanks for creating this, guys. Any chance you might consider sticking your
code on Github?

------
Typhon
There goes the arc forum search, until, maybe, we get our version of HNsearch.

------
savrajsingh
Maybe Greplin could swoop in and fill this void. It would be nice of them.

~~~
immad
There is a search at the bottom of HN now

------
ghostDancer
Not going to say nothing new, but it's been really useful for me. Thanks.

------
brndnhy
It's still the better search interface. Hope you make the code available.

Thanks.

------
nayanga
<http://www.hnsearch.com/>

------
wallflower
Thank you!

------
c4urself
Thank you!

------
tamersalama
Thank You

------
staunch
Thanks guys!

------
OoTheNigerian
Thanks guys. It helped me on more than one occasion.

